

Jack Lew’s Terrible Signature May Grace Dollar Bills Now - dkuebric
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/01/jack-lews-terrible-signature-may-grace-bills.html

======
rikacomet
Let his work speak for him, not signature. I'm sure Obama chose him for that,
so, if he can bring good news for the economy, one should be able to ignore
some fable of ink in a corner of a bill.

If people hate those bill that much later, give em to me :D hehe

